# RN remote coding/auditing jobs AVAILABLE



## lisaasmith (Feb 14, 2014)

Amerigroup/WellPoint's Reimbursement and Policy department has about 5 RN positions to fill. This is my 3rd year there and I love it. Great people, management, $$ and benefits. You are welcome to contact me with questions if auditing medical records is for you

Lisa A. Smith
lisa.smith2@amerigroup.com


----------



## jamek (Feb 16, 2014)

Hi Lisa,
What can you tell me about this job?? I just finished the CPC course. Thanks, Angie 
akinnard4@hotmail.com


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Feb 18, 2014)

jamek said:


> Hi Lisa,
> What can you tell me about this job?? I just finished the CPC course. Thanks, Angie
> akinnard4@hotmail.com



Angie,
 are you a RN? They are wanting Registered Nurses.


----------



## jlomanto (Feb 22, 2014)

*jlomanto*

Hi Lisa,

     I am an RN and presently doing Remote ED coding since 2010. Can you tell me a little more about the position? I am interested in auditing medical records as well. How can I contact you?  Just email you or can you send me phone #? Thank you. Josie   Josea426@aol.com


----------

